# Pale Angels



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

I've got a pair of angels (~5 years old), and I noticed today that they are looking quite pale. They are both smokey somethings (so normally dark on their back ends), but they are almost the same color all over today. Water param's are fine, and other tank inhabitants are looking great (lots of tetras and cories). The tank is planted with CO2 and ferts, but I haven't done anything unusual to that. The only thing that is different is I added 5 Amano shrimp on Sunday (which I haven't seen since). It was a bit of an experiment to see if they would get eaten. I'm wondering if they ate them and now something is wrong? 

They are eating and otherwise acting completely normal, but the sudden color change is really concerning me. I'm rather attached to these two - I've grown them out since they were quarter-sized and are pretty much the only reason for the 65 gallon tank they are in!

Any ideas?

(Wow, I only have 7 posts! I'm a pretty dedicated lurker, so I feel like I'm a lot more involved in this forum than I actually am!)


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

What are the actual parameters & temp?


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

The actual parameters and temp are:
ammonia = 0 ppm
nitrites = 0 ppm
nitrates = ~20 ppm (I dose nitrates)
pH = 7.5 
temp = ~79

I'm not a newb at aquarium keeping - I've had tanks for around 8 years, but I've never noticed the fish going pale so suddenly. I do know that they often lose color after expiring, so it freaked me out a bit. I'm going to do a 50% water change today and see if that helps. All other tank inhabitants are still fine.


----------



## Orca (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, the lights just turned on and they look perfectly fine (I was out for the last few hours). So, not sure what happened. I was expecting them to be worse or dead when I got home.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

glad to hear they r better. my smokie quite often goes pale just after a w/c or when its a bit overdue


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

It may be nothing. I have a pair that from day to day randomly are lighter than they normally should be, & then the next day are back to their normal dark selves.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad they are fine.


----------

